# Recommended pedals for cyclocross?



## abchandler (4 Aug 2011)

I'm in the market for a cyclocross bike, mainly for commuting/leisure rides on local canal towpaths.

I've half a mind to try out the odd cyclocross race in the autumn, so was wondering - what are the recommendations for pedals?

Is it SPDs?

Presumably not Look Keo style pedals?

Will be seeking advice from LBS too, but wondered what your thoughts were.


----------



## screenman (7 Aug 2011)

Most of the people I know use SPD for cross. Or of course Crank Brothers Egg Beater


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2011)

^+1 for SPD's


----------



## Tinuts (7 Aug 2011)

Time Atacs are good at shedding mud, grip nicely and have plenty of float.


----------



## abchandler (8 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the info. These were the three options mentioned by the LBS, so good consistent advice


----------



## david1701 (16 Aug 2011)

as an aside, what shoes are you guys wearing. My spd shoes have walking about on roads type grip and are useless off it so I need some new ones methinks


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Aug 2011)

david1701 said:


> as an aside, what shoes are you guys wearing. My spd shoes have walking about on roads type grip and are useless off it so I need some new ones methinks



get some mtb shoes that take studs if you really are going to race cx.


----------



## deaksie (18 Aug 2011)

david1701 said:


> as an aside, what shoes are you guys wearing. My spd shoes have walking about on roads type grip and are useless off it so I need some new ones methinks



Lake and Northwave both do "bikenwalk"/ "bikenhike" shoes which have a walking boot style grip and the ability to take cleats - great when you have to get off in a muddy field to open a gate or something. Normal SPD shoes have no grip so you end up sliding around like bambi on ice - these get rid of that problem

I've been looking at these ones (not that I really need new shoes but you know how us girls are......)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LAKE-MX10...s=63&clkid=2144238782582360650#ht_2630wt_1195


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Aug 2011)

deaksie said:


> Lake and Northwave both do "bikenwalk"/ "bikenhike" shoes which have a walking boot style grip and the ability to take cleats - great when you have to get off in a muddy field to open a gate or something. Normal SPD shoes have no grip so you end up sliding around like bambi on ice - these get rid of that problem
> 
> I've been looking at these ones (not that I really need new shoes but you know how us girls are......)
> http://www.ebay.co.u...#ht_2630wt_1195



Normal SPD shoes, designed for mtb use as originally intended and using normal SPD cleats should have tons of grip even without studs. Only road shoes and those using SPD-SL cleats are bambi on ice jobs.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Normal SPD shoes, designed for mtb use as originally intended and using normal SPD cleats should have tons of grip even without studs. Only road shoes and those using SPD-SL cleats are bambi on ice jobs.



Agreed.


----------



## deaksie (19 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Normal SPD shoes, designed for mtb use as originally intended and using normal SPD cleats should have tons of grip even without studs. Only road shoes and those using SPD-SL cleats are bambi on ice jobs.



hmm. not been playing in bottomless cotswold mud then? I have shimano shoes for summer but they would be useless in the winter around here.


----------



## Zoiders (19 Aug 2011)

SPD MTB shoes with studs are great for one thing, climbing short steep inclines as the studs act like crampons into the earth, it's a specific action related to some XC courses and cross races.

As an actual multi purpose shoe for other bit's of terrain they are not so hot, the stack height on the tread can be a bit high and the footprint narrow so you run the risk of going over on an ankle on firmer ground.


----------



## david1701 (19 Aug 2011)

ok so I'll do some digging but I might have to abandon combining a winter commute shoe and a cross shoe


----------



## deaksie (20 Aug 2011)

Zoiders said:


> SPD MTB shoes with studs are great for one thing, climbing short steep inclines as the studs act like crampons into the earth, it's a specific action related to some XC courses and cross races.
> 
> As an actual multi purpose shoe for other bit's of terrain they are not so hot, the stack height on the tread can be a bit high and the footprint narrow so you run the risk of going over on an ankle on firmer ground.



better than stillettos though egh?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Aug 2011)

deaksie said:


> hmm. *not been playing in bottomless cotswold mud then?* I have shimano shoes for summer but they would be useless in the winter around here.



on occassion yes, but only when I can dig myself out of the sussex clay. I can't speak for Shimano shoes, far too narrow for me, but I've never had a problem with the various Spesh shoes/boots over the years. Only ever used screw in studs when actually racing though. 

Never turned an ankle in them either.


----------



## Adasta (20 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Never turned an ankle in them either.



But did you turn a head?


----------



## Dave Crampton (29 Aug 2011)

What Cyclocross bike are you thinking of getting? I have some shimano M540 SPD which I'm puttng on my new Cotic >X<

http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/bikes/x/weekday/

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/m540-spd-mtb-pedals-ec009751


----------



## VamP (30 Sep 2011)

abchandler said:


> I'm in the market for a cyclocross bike, mainly for commuting/leisure rides on local canal towpaths.
> 
> I've half a mind to try out the odd cyclocross race in the autumn, so was wondering - what are the recommendations for pedals?
> 
> ...




You have probably already bought some, but I use eggbeaters and Mavic Razors. These are pretty good both for CX racing (take studs) and for general all round use. Comfy to walk in, and also pretty good for running. Good price too.


----------

